# Curled Sticks Growing



## stixman (Aug 26, 2009)

Thought you might like to see some pictures of *curled sticks * in the brush before I cut them.


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

Very cool thanks for sharing.


----------



## stixman (Aug 26, 2009)

A vine grows around the tree causing it to deform as it grows.

Most of the trees are between 10 and 12 years old.


----------



## Kenbu (Apr 2, 2013)

Link doesn't work for me. 

Ken


----------

